# house names



## 1979 (12 Aug 2008)

just finished building my house i'm looking for a nice name for it i live just outside ennis in co.clare in the country id like it to be irish. is there any web sites with names


----------



## DavyJones (12 Aug 2008)

A mate of mine built a house recently and called it Esperance. this was the small town in Australia where he met his wife.

Think of something that is personal to you and look for an Irish translation?


----------



## Vanilla (12 Aug 2008)

How about the townland where you live?

Just please, please don't call it 'Dunroamin'. Please.


----------



## sexitoni (13 Aug 2008)

As long as it doesn't end up being a pain in the @ss everytime you try to give your address to someone over the phone...


----------



## Niallman (13 Aug 2008)

A friend of mine had a house-naming party just after they moved in. All the guests had to come with a name suggestion, the best one named the house!


----------



## Abbica (13 Aug 2008)

I like the suggestions up above, could someone tell me what 'Sunset House' is in Irish? I would like that name for mine.


----------



## Ceist Beag (13 Aug 2008)

Abbica said:


> I like the suggestions up above, could someone tell me what 'Sunset House' is in Irish? I would like that name for mine.



Luí na Gréine would be that! I wouldn't put House into the name - that suggests it's a B&B or Guesthouse or such. Just Luí na Gréine is the norm.


----------



## Abbica (13 Aug 2008)

Thanks very much. Was going to call it Whitethorn as we have a ditch full of it down the drive but I absolutely love the sunsets we get, so go with that.


----------



## Ceist Beag (13 Aug 2008)

Abbica said:


> Thanks very much. Was going to call it Whitethorn as we have a ditch full of it down the drive but I absolutely love the sunsets we get, so go with that.



I think sunsets will be around for ever (unless global warming really messes things up!!) but that ditch may not so good choice!


----------



## cotton eye (13 Aug 2008)

Cothromais Diúltach?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Aug 2008)

How about _"For cough"_.

 Sorry - I just happen to be reading Enderby at the moment.


----------



## z104 (16 Aug 2008)

How about
naoi deag seachto naoi


----------



## heretohelp (16 Aug 2008)

Vanilla said:


> How about the townland where you live?
> 
> Just please, please don't call it 'Dunroamin'. Please.


 
partners mother called her house this!


----------



## DeclanP (17 Aug 2008)

Putting names on houses is soooo pretentious. And particularly Irish names which gives the impression that not alone do you speak the language but that you are arrogant about the fact. It's almost like living in D4 and changing your surname to the Irish version as a sort of dubious status symbol.


----------



## rmelly (17 Aug 2008)

DeclanP said:


> Putting names on houses is soooo pretentious. And particularly Irish names which gives the impression that not alone do you speak the language but that you are arrogant about the fact. It's almost like living in D4 and changing your surname to the Irish version as a sort of dubious status symbol.


 
Didn't want to be the first to say it but my thoughts exactly - maybe more acceptable in the country (in absence of house numbers?), but definitely a bit much if the house has a number and is easily identifiable. Why not change to a triple or better still quadruple barrel surname while at it.


----------



## MandaC (17 Aug 2008)

DeclanP said:


> Putting names on houses is soooo pretentious. And particularly Irish names which gives the impression that not alone do you speak the language but that you are arrogant about the fact. It's almost like living in D4 and changing your surname to the Irish version as a sort of dubious status symbol.



I agree if you put a name on the house where there is a house  number, yes it is the ultimate in pretentiousness.  However, I would not think the same would apply for a house on its own land in the country as it is a one off.  

You would have to be carefull though, calling it something like "Dunroamin" is not good - anyone remember "Casa Bevron" in Brookside all those years ago.


----------



## europhile (17 Aug 2008)

There used to be a house on the Kylemore Road in Ballyfermot called Migaff.


----------



## rmelly (17 Aug 2008)

MandaC said:


> I agree if you put a name on the house where there is a house number, yes it is the ultimate in pretentiousness. However, I would not think the same would apply for a house on its own land in the country as it is a one off.
> 
> You would have to be carefull though, calling it something like "Dunroamin" is not good - anyone remember "Casa Bevron" in Brookside all those years ago.


 
Or what about some of that fancy stone cladding that Vera & Jack had on their terrace house?


----------



## europhile (17 Aug 2008)

Are you "Roger Melly the Man on the Telly"?


----------



## rmelly (17 Aug 2008)

europhile said:


> Are you "Roger Melly the Man on the Telly"?


 
Used to be...


----------



## Teabag (17 Aug 2008)

DeclanP said:


> Putting names on houses is soooo pretentious. And particularly Irish names which gives the impression that not alone do you speak the language but that you are arrogant about the fact. It's almost like living in D4 and changing your surname to the Irish version as a sort of dubious status symbol.



Hee Hee. My neighbours to a tee. Must show them this post.


----------



## DeclanP (17 Aug 2008)

And while you are at it, tell them where they can buy a miniature ass and cart for the front garden with a small heap of turf to add to the scene. Sad, sad people.


----------



## mercman (17 Aug 2008)

OP - don't mind the begrudgers call the House_* "Tog Bog e"*_, and take it easy !!


----------



## rmelly (17 Aug 2008)

mercman said:


> OP - don't mind the begrudgers call the House_* "Tog Bog e"*_, and take it easy !!


 
And maybe make the walls & gate posts out of Peat Briquettes?


----------



## Guest106 (17 Aug 2008)

What about "Pog mo Home" but for fsake get the spelling right because "Pog mo Thoin" isn't quite the same thing.


----------



## miselemeas (17 Aug 2008)

Site specifically for Irish house names, traditional to modern at
http://www.namenerds.com/irish/house.html


----------



## cibby (18 Aug 2008)

Saw a house with the name "Here we are!" on the wall all in fancy lettering!!!


----------



## Armada (18 Aug 2008)

I know a house with something similiar on their wall.. "Still the same"


----------



## Vanilla (18 Aug 2008)

There are a few houses around with the surname of the occupants on the 'house name'. So signs on the wall saying 'Kellys' or 'Twomeys'. Practical.


----------



## Caveat (18 Aug 2008)

Our house has a name - it was just a word we liked the sound of. Turned out to mean something in another language and the translation wasn't too bizarre so we stuck with it.


----------



## Bamhan (18 Aug 2008)

We have to have a name on our house due to having relatives in the same townland, nothing else to distinguish us from them, cannot really expect the post man to know the first names of all the occupants of each house.


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Aug 2008)

DeclanP said:


> Putting names on houses is soooo pretentious. And particularly Irish names which gives the impression that not alone do you speak the language but that you are arrogant about the fact. It's almost like living in D4 and changing your surname to the Irish version as a sort of dubious status symbol.



Nice big generalisation there DeclanP!! Have you people in mind when you say this?


----------



## thomasmc01 (19 Aug 2008)

www.clarelibrary.ie/eolas/coclare/places/townlands/townland.htm


----------



## Marie (19 Aug 2008)

At one point in my daily commute to work there's a house named "Neverdun" on one side of the road and "Thisildo" opposite which always makes me smile.  My little Victorian cottage is called "Aoibneas" because it is.  Identifying something unique about your home is the most authentic way to find a name, if you need a name.


----------



## FredBloggs (19 Aug 2008)

The house my parents had had a French name when they bought it.   They kept it because it was a good conversation starter.  No one quite knew whether it was the surname of the previous owners famous uncle (which one neighbour told them) or described the location (which another neighbour told them).   Both explanations seemed plausible and they never got a definitive answer.  The house was named years ago (in the 1940s as far as I know) and it would seem strange if the name was removed.

On the other hand when I bought my house the previous owners had a very pretentious name on it (well I thought so) which had been on it for best part of half a century.  My first act on getting ownership was to get a hammer and knock off the name from the gate.

When I moved in I was initially getting some letters addressed to the occupier at the house name or to the previous owners at the house name - but the postman changed and the letters stopped as obviously the new postman couldn't find the house!


----------



## grotty (1 Apr 2015)

Out of interest can you just put a name on a house or do you need to ask the council permission or some other authority?


----------



## Leo (2 Apr 2015)

No permission required, you can call it what you like.


----------



## Donnie (2 Apr 2015)

Related to this topic but not particularily in relation to house names but house numbers. Does anyone know anywhere in Dublin South where I can buy numbers on a plate/slate for a house, one that I could preferably drill into the pillar at the entrance of the driveway? I am not looking for individual single numbers that you drill in, which is what Woodies, Homebase etc seem to sell. I have tried a few local hardwear stores also and no luck so far.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (2 Apr 2015)

Any good?

http://customwooddesigns.ie/


----------



## Donnie (3 Apr 2015)

Thanks Paddy but these seem to be wood based only.


----------

